# Game 4: Heat @ Timberwolves (12/30 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, December 30, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully Wade is over that bruised foot and has no limitations for this one.

We got killed on the glass against the Bobcats. Gotta do better there and continue the D that we played in the 2nd half against the Bobcats.

For the T-Wolves, JJ Barea considers himself questionable to play, but it sounds like he'd rather be 100% for Sunday's game against his old team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Apart from Love killing us on the boards, they don't have too many threats. Whoever's being guarded by Bease and Love (Bron and Bosh? Although maybe Darko will go on Bosh) should have a field day.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Do they start the most white guys in the league? Important question.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hopefully Wade is over that bruised foot and has no limitations for this one.
> 
> We got killed on the glass against the Bobcats. Gotta do better there and continue the D that we played in the 2nd half against the Bobcats.
> 
> For the T-Wolves, JJ Barea considers himself questionable to play, but it sounds like he'd rather be 100% for Sunday's game against his old team.


LOL. The part about Kahn on the bike amidst Heat practice is great. Riley should kidnap Kahn and keep him as a Heat pet. Let him say funny things to the media every now and then. No idea how he still has a job.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday to Lebron. Doubt he or his teammates want a loss on his birthday, so hopefully they go all out from the beginning tonight.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Jace said:


> Do they start the most white guys in the league? Important question.


Interesting question and i'm assuming the answer might be yes. Are you white? I hope you dont mind me asking.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Set fire to the forrest.

Happy Birthday LBJ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JJ Barea is out. 



James Worthy said:


> Interesting question and i'm assuming the answer might be yes. Are you white? I hope you dont mind me asking.


The question was tongue-in-cheek, I dont care, just thought it was funny...especially with them being in 'Sota. In fact, I think its cool they have so many less-than-usual ethnicities on their roster.

That said, and no I dont mind you asking, I am of Costa Rican, Hatian, German descent, mostly. People always ask me what my race is, never really have an answer. I'm that shade of caramel we'll all be somewhere in the future. People tell me I look like a younger version of Gary Dourdan a lot, and I'd think most people would say he's black. Definitely cant call myself white.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope we do this to the Timberwolves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade said he'll be a game time decision...


> "It's a little concern," he said after an extended shooting session at the morning shootaround. "I mean, I want to be smart. It's kind of sore from the other night. I did a lot of treatment (Thursday), but there's still a little bit there. So, I'm just going to see how I feel at the game tonight.
> 
> "If I feel it's going to stop me from doing what I need to do, then I won't play. But if I feel like if I can go out there and help my team and I can be pretty good, better than I was the other night, then I will."
> 
> "It's a game-time decision," he said. "It's all about being smart. I just did some work on it, so I got to see how it feels when I come back to the arena later on. Hopefully it's not as sore as it was when I woke up this morning."


Link


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd rather have him rest. I think we can dismantle this team without Wade.

Quick question... just thinking about it...

Do you think this team is better than the Cavs team that Bron had when he went deep into the playoffs?

Chalmers
Battier
Lebron
Haslem
Joel

With Miller, Juwan Howard and Noris Cole off the bench?

I'm asking because I have a feeling that Lebron with his old Cavs team could beat this Minny team... so it is like a no brainer game I find...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course that old Cavs team could be this Minny team. However, I dont think that line up is as good as:

Mo
Delonte
Bron
Varejao
Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Spoelstra. Dwyane will warm up with the intention of trying to play. He says James Jones otherwise will play role of Mariano Rivera.


..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't force it Wade damn.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I guess they're still the Heatles. Can't see them all but supposedly "hundreds" of Minnesota Heat fans lining up to scream at our boys.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Mike Miller says he's ready to return. Erik Spoelstra says he isn't. Therefore he isn't. Inactive again today.


Per Ira. Great to hear, even though he's, apparently, wrong. It'll be very interesting to see how Spo works the rotation with him back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I guess they're still the Heatles. Can't see them all but supposedly "hundreds" of Minnesota Heat fans lining up to scream at our boys.


The team hotel is a block away from the Target center so im thinking that is a normal scene on gamedays up there, when a big name team comes to town.


D-Wade in the starting lineup


> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> #HEATgame: @MiamiHEAT Starters vs @MNTimberwolves: @KingJames, @ChrisBosh, Joel Anthony, @DwyaneWade, @MChalmers15.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I see, how do you know that, btw? Damn MiamiHeat twitter called them "HEAT fans." Trickster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Per Ira interview on WQAM yesterday. Said that even though the arena was a block away from the team hotel, players still took a bus ride over :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Guys im back on deck - been away for the past 5 days visiting family interstate, so I get to watch my first Heat game for the season tonight!

I'll update the POTY thread now too. Thanks for stickying W2B.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> I guess they're still the Heatles. Can't see them all but supposedly "hundreds" of Minnesota Heat fans lining up to scream at our boys.


Bandwagoners.

Damn why is this game starting at 8 I'm gonna have to turn it off for UFC 141. i hate when this shit happens.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Guys im back on deck - been away for the past 5 days visiting family interstate, so I get to watch my first Heat game for the season tonight!
> 
> I'll update the POTY thread now too. Thanks for stickying W2B.


I think it was UD40 that stickied it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well props to UD then hehe


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Bandwagoners.
> 
> Damn why is this game starting at 8 I'm gonna have to turn it off for UFC 141. i hate when this shit happens.


We have fans in other arenas? All I ever see on t.v. are hecklers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Wade 2 James oop is becoming a customary experience


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh aggressive early, finally hits that J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Lebron. Poor Ridnour was like a little gnat to Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron big and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

nice find by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving the uptempo push, but gotta be smarter with these lobs. Gonna get guys hurt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game might call for Pittman at Center.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> We have fans in other arenas? All I ever see on t.v. are hecklers.


We got quite a few cheers in Charlotte the other night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love killing Joel, as was Darko. Yes, Darko.

Joel really is better suited for that energy big off the bench role IMO.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is just trolling, man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

another 3 by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Rio


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We need to go back to trying to guess before games which scrub is going to be the one to burn us tonight. Looks like Wes Johnson tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another nice fastbreak.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah CB!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers playing well. *knock on wood*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6points, 5 assists for Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier draws yet another charge. He and UD are gonna set a record this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I ****in love Battier.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol Olaaay Olaay


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris with the J


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Darko would be so good in our system. I know how crazy that sounds but he is a nice shotblocker and has good size.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam, was thinking the same thing about Darko.

Imagine having Lebron, Wade, Bosh and Darko in the same starting 5 :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, great start for Lebron. 10 on 5-7 shooting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love Battier man, he is a defensive PEST


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HEAT BALL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice defense Joel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel, UD and Battier...teams are getting no layups on us!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Poor Beasley, LeBron obviously hooked him with his off-arm on that spin move and the ref swallows the whistle. For whatever reason the refs have never liked Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

what a sick move by Lebron. too bad he couldnt finish it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier always seems to be in the right place on D.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Olayyyyyyyyy Olayyyyyyyy LBJJJJJJJJJ LBJJJJJJJJJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is focused. You can tell he wants to have a big birthday game like he always does. 15 on 7-10 shooting

31-20 after 1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've never seen him shoot this well. His jumper used to always roll around the rim but now it's not even touching anything but net.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Juwan.

Nice J by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good foul by Juwan after UD got shook bad by Williams


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Coel train again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with the lefty runner. Wow.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn we're getting some good PG play from Chalmers and Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is definitely still not 100%. The explosion just isnt there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like Wade is still in his funk.

The Cole Train is up and running again though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Randolph is looking good for the T-Wolves

nice pass by Bosh to UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Little too selfish there for Cole. Always give it to Wade or Lebron on a fastbreak when they're running with you.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole Train should've given that to Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another lefty layup by Cole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, Cole is sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding killing us right now. Bosh and Joel need to pick it up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Steve Nash you are not Mario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF are we doing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great job by Mario to keep his dribble alive, then throws a dumb, behind the back bounce pass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sit Rio. Dumbass pass right there, especially while the other team is making a run.

Joel not looking for a pass from Bosh is pretty bad too. We might have to do something about this Joel situation. No offense. No rebounding. Can you really start a center like that? He's so much better off the bench.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Sit Rio. Dumbass pass right there, especially while the other team is making a run.
> 
> Joel not looking for a pass from Bosh is pretty bad too. We might have to do something about this Joel situation. No offense. No rebounding. Can you really start a center like that? He's so much better off the bench.


He's playing well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnover after turnover after turnover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

To be fair, Joel is reboundig tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is crazy. WE cant get a shot off because off all the turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL...apparently we didnt feel like maintaining the lead.

Bosh just pumpfaked away a wide open look from 16 to drive into 3 defenders. He's thinking about not thinking, methinks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

There you go. Joel leaves and Rubio immediately drives to the basket for an and1 that Joel would have blocked. Haslem doesn't take the charge or contest or anything. I hate Haslem at center.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron just ran away from Love while he drove to the basket. C'mon guys.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

gotdamn turnovers. On our way to 20 again...TIGHTEN UP!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-51 T-Wolves at the half

Horrible ending to the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Poor execution, bad turnovers, and then Haslem and Bosh lineup gives up tons of layups at the end of the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> He's playing well.


He's playing OK, he's made a couple mistakes. I figured it wouldnt be fair to just complain when he's playing awful.

And yeah, Haslem at C is worse. I cant imagine an Etan Thomas or something crappish wouldnt help.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a terrible quarter. Too many long jump shots too. Teams are packing the paint against us.

When is Mike Miller back? Is he ever coming back? What about Curry?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

We're turning the ball over too much, but jeez, that Rubio is something.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> He's playing OK, he's made a couple mistakes. I figured it wouldnt be fair to just complain when he's playing awful.
> 
> And yeah, Haslem at C is worse. I cant imagine an Etan Thomas or something crappish wouldnt help.


7 rebounds and +2 +/-.

Real thing that worries me, and we need to talk about it because this is the fourth game in a row, we play like idiots for huge stretches. They do this Showtime nonsense where they don't play defense and they start throwing the ball into the stands and not executing on simple layups. I don't know if they're just bored but it needs to stop.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Definitely eating my words about Joel's rebounding though. Didnt notice him grab 7, could be my blurry stream. Do it every game, though. Youve got the length, tenacity, and bounce.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are uncharacteristically allowing a high FG% this season. The D hasnt been consistently there yet.

33 points int he 2nd quarter for the T-Wolves. T-Wolves bench scored 31 points and shot 13-21 overall in that half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> 7 rebounds and +2 +/-.
> 
> Real thing that worries me, and we need to talk about it because this is the fourth game in a row, we play like idiots for huge stretches. They do this Showtime nonsense where they don't play defense and they start throwing the ball into the stands and not executing on simple layups. I don't know if they're just bored but it needs to stop.


+/- I do not trust, though that is not a commentary on this particular situation. I'll give Joel a few more weeks this season before I call for his head.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Whenever I seem to come and watch a game after the 1st half, we are losing. No matter who we play. I should probably get home on time for tip-off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The get up big and eventually lose it seems to occur a lot with this team. Not sure why we seem to go cold for stretches, or not play D. No excuse for not getting good looks with the fire power we have.

Chalmers played well in his first stint, was pretty woeful in that second stint though. Norris has been good too - like his style.

Lebron was hot in the first but didnt get it going in the second there. Wade started to fire. Need more from CB though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade airballs, gets blocked, then a missed 22 footer from CB.

Great :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

3rd of the game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice shot Rio 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sloppy Wade.

Nice block Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love abusing Bosh right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade taking too many tough shots. Get some easy ones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So sloppy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice find Cole to Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love killing us. Ugh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick reverse by Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus Bosh haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh having a lot of trouble containing Love


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick turnaround J by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both teams forgot to bring defense to this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron wow.

Dammit Wes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh starting to get going


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the windmill Dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole2Wade sickness!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is so ****ing sick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn I think my stream must be behind whatever you're watching W2B :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Great defense. That step out on the pick by Joel was so strong it made Ridnour fall over. Wade with a sick block. LeBron a nice steal. That's Heat basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

T-Wolves need to hurry up and just bench Ridnour for Rubio already. Such a huge difference when Rubio is in to when Ridnour is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Damn I think my stream must be behind whatever you're watching W2B :laugh:


Its cause im watching it on TV


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole is +12.

Just sayin'


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron right now is up to 62% shooting for the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wde2Cole2LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate Ridnour's game. Dribbles the air out of the ball, average shooter...screams backup PG.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn. Minny woke up a sleeping giant. They're gonna get run out of the gym.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lob City!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, you almost gotta front Love on rebounds and just hope you teammates grab the rebound. 

Nice steal by Cole. Cole has played great so far today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work Norris!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

21 pts 8 assists 3 steals from the PG position through the 3rd quarter.

Quite the two-headed monster we have now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was just thinking that its nice to have 2 young competent PG's that offer something different.

Loving the spark Norris is bringing to this team off the bench. Plays well with DWade and Lebron too which is a bonus. If he can develop that 3pt shot to be consistent, great find.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we'd give Juwan's minutes to Pittman.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is cramming EVERYTHING


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cole2Bron sick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL nice work Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant pull away even with all these easy fastbreak baskets


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier with yet another charge. He cant score for shit yet, but he's definitely made his presence felt on D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BATTIER!

I love this guy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hit a J 

it had been a while


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-75 after 3

Gotta pick up the D even more now and close this thing out.

How many dunks did we have in that quarter? Damn.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I cheered harder for that UD J than any play tonight. Dude needs to get that back. Was a Miami Heat staple since 04/05.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If we could only rebound...

Feels like i've said that a million times over the years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great tip by Battier on the inbound pass.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****ing hell Dwyane, gotta hit your free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier draws his 4th charge. Wow :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And there goes our defensive philosophy biting us in the ass again. Two wide open 3's because of sagging in so deep in the paint.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing Spoo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its sad that I saw that coming a mile away


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our defense eats shit this year, and still giving up the embarrassingly open threes.

And sometimes I wonder if Dwyane has practiced FT's since '06.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another wide open 3...

big and1 by Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem + Bosh will NEVER work. EVER.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh and1. Huge. 

Get Bron in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another big J by Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole looks dead tired and Spo is leaving him out there to die.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh is a gangsta


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Cole looks dead tired and Spo is *leaving him out there to die.*


lmao :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh has had a couple of very good games on the trot, with VERY timely shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a steal and assist by Lebron


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem's jumper is pathetic now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rubio has looked great.

Nice J by Lebron


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Realize this is the Heat board but I've always been a fan of Rubio and glad to see he is doing well. LeBron is an absolute monster and I'm pretty sure he's going to win MVP this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

REbounding killing us again


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> Realize this is the Heat board but I've always been a fan of Rubio and glad to see he is doing well. LeBron is an absolute monster and I'm pretty sure he's going to win MVP this season.


He has been running the ball with fresh legs against a dead tired Norris Cole for the last 15 minutes of game time and Spoo won't make a sub.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Battier you failure. Hit a ****in shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Battier cant hit anything yet this season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another big J by Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier needs to get into this offense. We could do with some shots from him.

Bosh with another timely shot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did I blink and miss Mario getting back in Spoo's doghouse? Is there a reason why we can't just put our starting PG back in the ****ing game? Now we have LeBron fouling Rubio trying to guard him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ricky just has that natural point guard extinct that you see in guys like Kidd and Nash. Will need to work on other parts of his game but he already has a talent that most players can dream of having.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And yea surprised Battier was that off on that 3. It didn't even seem like he was trying.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I realise Mario has 4 fouls, but jeez, why isnt he in the game? Norris looks knackered.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier, like Mike Miller last season, struggling to hit those wide open 3's. Seems like JJ is the only one who can hit them consistently for us.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Adam said:


> He has been running the ball with fresh legs against a dead tired Norris Cole for the last 15 minutes of game time and Spoo won't make a sub.


Guess Norris Cole is old too, eh Adam?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Battier can't shoot for shit, pass, or dribble but he can take charges. He should be starting for our team in no time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by Wade


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Timberwolves are giving Bron and Wade way too much space on defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 chances and nothing


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Foul in the penalty by Battier. Awesome.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Battier really isn't himself huh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We suck.

Back to back 1 possession games vs Charlotte and Minnesota, come on..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> Battier really isn't himself huh.


What anybody else would say is bad our coaching staff goes against the grain and says has to be good. They're compulsive contrarians. Any normal coach would have benched Battier 10 minutes ago, yet he's going to close out the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron. Wow.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

lucky.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Tolliver burns past LeBron because he has to cover Rubio who is toying with Battier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MR 4th QUARTER


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And that's why they're two of the best players in the league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade, nuts


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Well the entire game comes down to whether LeBron can stop Rubio or not. He has no business guarding him but that's what our team has decided.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now to rely on this horrible D we've been playing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the **** were you doing, Lebron?!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Big 3 from a Wolves scrub coming up.

what the ****...LeBron...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still confused as to what Lebron was thinking there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was highway robbery, Love just ran over UD.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron what the hell were you thinking


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron has some kind of end of game disease. I'm through denying it. The guy has a mental retardation in end of game situations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play!!

Spo stole that from Doc Rivers


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade back to back game winners if they play D here.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, great play so nobody will ever care or complain, but why was Battier in the game instead of James Jones? It's an offensive possession. Why Battier over Jones? It makes no sense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

4-0 the hard way.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL another stolen win


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam said:


> Okay, great play so nobody will ever care or complain, but why was Battier in the game instead of James Jones? It's an offensive possession. Why Battier over Jones? It makes no sense.


James Jones was in the game...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> What a play!!
> 
> Spo stole that from Doc Rivers


Straight up reminded me of Rondo for the tie :banghead:

Nice play though, ran it to perfection.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Adam said:


> Okay, great play so nobody will ever care or complain, but why was Battier in the game instead of James Jones? It's an offensive possession. Why Battier over Jones? It makes no sense.


He's a locker room presence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Okay, great play so nobody will ever care or complain, but why was Battier in the game instead of James Jones? It's an offensive possession. Why Battier over Jones? It makes no sense.


He was in there along with Battier. JJ started inside and ran to the corner and dragged his man out with him, allowing the lane to open up for Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> James Jones was in the game...


Oh, my mistake then. I would have still taken Battier out as he was killing our offense. Too risky to let his man help off him.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Great play to end the game. Spo has a knack for those end game situations. Made me remember that wide open 3 by Mario in the corner against Dallas.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Another scrappy win that didn't need to be that way. Spo needs to work on the rotations and the defense. We've been allowing so many easy points that it doesn't matter how easy we're finding it to score, we can never pull away. Plus, there was no need to burn out Cole, then have Bron on Rubio. Why not put Mario in?

Aside from that, I'm glad we won, and I'm glad Wade got back to back game winners.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus Christ. Can we save these nailbiters for the good teams in the league? 

Good to see Dwyane make up for that easy game-winning (or tying?) reverse he missed here...can't remember the year (08-09?)

And yeah, Battier should've been pulled for Jones after a certain point altogether, especially on an offensive possession. I had visions of Battier sinking open three after open three here. He even said unlike the Bibbys of last year, he wouldn't feel uncomfortable with "too open" looks. He needs to get in shape I think. Hence the quad or hammy issue.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im guessing Mario hurt himself somehow, and thats why he wasnt in the game?

Defense has not been sharp so far this season - need to pick it up. Also need to quit these huge lapses, or better teams will burn us.

Still - Wade is clutch.

Battier needs to get in the gym and do nothing but receive kickout corner threes for a day or two.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Okay, great play so nobody will ever care or complain, but why was Battier in the game instead of James Jones? It's an offensive possession. Why Battier over Jones? It makes no sense.


I'd complain, but I've done enough complaining about Spo for this whole board I decided to give it a bit of a rest.

To answer your question. It makes too much sense that's why not.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Oh, my mistake then. I would have still taken Battier out as he was killing our offense. Too risky to let his man help off him.


Yeah I assumed you were speaking of another play, because Eric and Tony even made sure to mention JJ coming in. I still thought it was too late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh deserves some love tonight. He had another huge 4th quarter for us. 21/9/4 on the night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Bosh was solid. Sometimes he makes some dumb decisions though.

That Lebron pass was mistifying though. WTF was he thinking there, seriously?

4-0 though, can't complain too much I guess.

Anyone know when Miller and Curry will be ready to go?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Yeah Bosh was solid. Sometimes he makes some dumb decisions though.
> 
> That Lebron pass was mistifying though. WTF was he thinking there, seriously?
> 
> ...


JJax asked him about it after and he beat himself up pretty good over it. Called it a rookie mistake by a veteran, but that he was allowed a mistake since it was his birthday


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

where is Mike Miller?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LEBRON still POTG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So we've seen the mid to long range J by Cole, but how about his lefty runners and layups? Kid is crafty.


Lebron on the season so far: 33ppg on 60%/ 8rpg/ 7apg/ 2.8spg mg:


Time to bring back the MANBEARPIG nickname 



John said:


> where is Mike Miller?


He will be back any day now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MANBEARPIG? I must've missed that last year. Fill me in, I'm intrigued.

Bosh made up for some of his boneheadedness with the clutch baskets down the stretch.

Looks like Wade is getting his clutch back. You know what, he probably never lost it. He just really wanted LeBron to be _that guy_ last year.



Wade County said:


> I realise Mario has 4 fouls, but jeez, why isnt he in the game? Norris looks knackered.


Knackered! On the trot! Loving the Brit/Aussie vernacular infusion!



Adam said:


> Battier can't shoot for shit, pass, or dribble but he can take charges. He should be starting for our team in no time.


I LOL'd.

Joel
UD
Battier
Jones
Smithian

Pure. Gritty. Resilient.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> I LOL'd.
> 
> Joel
> UD
> ...


Positive Disposition. Defensive Minded. Energy Bus.

:meditate:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> MANBEARPIG? I must've missed that last year. Fill me in, I'm intrigued.


I think it was either Adam or WC that started calling him Manbearpig last season whenever he made a powerful play.



> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Dwyane Wade, summing up his sore-footed effort, "I didn't feel great, but I didn't feel too bad. So it made me an average player."


Not many off days coming up so he might be sitting out a game here soon. Probably when Mike Miller is ready to go.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:afro:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im taking credit for Manbearpig - I coined that one.

Just as im taking credit for The Cole Train


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> @ShaneBattier: Just telling you guys now that my New Year's resolution for 2012 is to make a shot........it's gonna happen.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's hoping Shane!

If only we could combine Shane Battier and Mike Miller into one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Here's hoping Shane!
> 
> If only we could combine Shane Battier and Mike Miller into one.


I'll take Battier and J.Jones hybrid tyvm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick pic...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The Heat needs more motion in it's offense. Each game they come out strong until the other team get used to their athletic ability...then they adjust. The heat will probably come across the same problems they had last year if they don't diversify their offense.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> I LOL'd.
> 
> Joel
> UD
> ...


That and adam's quote. 

I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I missed the game entirely, can somebody explain to me why this game was so close? Didn't feel like it should of. 

Great seeing spo and the team drawing up and executing in the stretch. I remember that it was a knock that people had of him just a few years ago that he can't design late game plays.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That pic of LeBron is SICK. I'd love to see one of the first quarter alley-oop, though, when he got his head to the rim. I'm so glad he lost some weight this offseason, he's back to getting almost as high as he did in HS.

I wonder if he's gonna lower the headband back to its original position WHEN he shaves his head. He thinks he's gonna somehow get his hairline back, supposedly, but I don't see that happening. He's too vain to not shave it off once it goes too far. 



Wade County said:


> Im taking credit for Manbearpig - I coined that one.
> 
> Just as im taking credit for The Cole Train


I think 1,000 Heat fans came up with "Cole Train" simultaneously, including Sedano. Not sure if its because I grew up playing saxophone and he was my favorite player, but I feel like many people who parrot the nickname dont even know who its derived from.



Tom said:


> The Heat needs more motion in it's offense. Each game they come out strong until the other team get used to their athletic ability...then they adjust. The heat will probably come across the same problems they had last year if they don't diversify their offense.


Well, its well ahead of where it was last year. Kudos to Spo for that. We're seeing LeBron and Dwyane do things in the half court I expected to see at the start of last year. I'm sure it'll improve even more as the year goes on.

Deezy, we had stretches where we'd pull away with fastbreak highlights and a few nice halfcourt plays, followed by a bunch of dumbass turnovers, or when lucky, bad shots. Add to that horrific defense lapses, not boxing out Kevin Love for his offensive boards (he had six million tip backs at the rim), and magical three-pointers by Minny scrubs, as well as 2-2 3-pt-shooting from the awful-shooting Rubio. We have to expect the opponents to play above their heads, though. Especially a team like Minny that is strangely deep and has a now 18-game losing streak dating back to last season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I got 'Cole Train' from Gears of War, personally.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Cole World!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole Train, Cole World, Cole Blooded, Chuck Norris Cole, Pressure turns COLE into diamonds...

So many variations


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I got 'Cole Train' from Gears of War, personally.


I just got an XBox for Christmas so hopefully I'll get that reference soon, but for now, fill me in.

For those that don't know the best saxophonist that ever lived and one of the best musicians, for that matter. Behold: John Coltrane






The first 5 notes should be played every time after Norris scores at home.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jace said:


> I just got an XBox for Christmas so hopefully I'll get that reference soon, but for now, fill me in.







You'll understand exactly what Cole is like from that video. :laugh:


----------

